# Weather from weds on



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I sure hope the weather guessers are wrong. Open water forecast looks NASTY from weds on. Oh well at least there will be be to drink. Maybe we should have a sacrifice, we could snuff George to calm the Gods?

Scott


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I saw that, NOAA shows the worst, Intellicast, Wunderground and weather channels winds don't show anything higher than 13 but who knows what the gusts will be....it's a tourney with days of work and pre fishing involved...what did we expect 80 and sunny  YEAH....RIGHT!!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

snuff me huh scott??

just remember what i told you on the phone today.......i have been laying low for a reason, dont make me start working on your "memory" too


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Sounds like there's a nancy boy or two in the line-up


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I ain't scared, Im just gonna tighten down the hatches at go into them


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

What are the criteria for canceling the tourney, or pushing the launch til Sunday? Is it basically, a small craft advisory = blow day?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know the answer to Commodore 64's question but I guess I am not seeing it as being as bad as it was showing early in the week.

NOAA is showing this.


> .SATURDAY...NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING EAST. WAVES 3 TO 5 FEET SUBSIDING TO 2 TO 4 FEET.


That is not the greatest but I don't think that will be a stopper for the day but I could be wrong. Intellicast is showing 9MPH NE winds which is a bit better yet. Weather.com is showing pretty much the same.

As often as it changes I think I will wait for another day before I even put any expectation on the conditions for Friday pre-fishing.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If we decide the conditions warrant a cancellation or postponement, that will be determined Sat morning.

Show up ready to fish!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Any potential changes will be announced at the captains meeting Friday evening.

NO final decision will be made most likely until early Saturday morning. 

Forecasts and just that forecasts. We need to see what the actual conditions are and make a decision at that time.

The only thing that is certain is that it is determined that conditions are unsafe the tourney will be delayed either through a later start on Saturday or using the blow day, Sunday

I hope and don't anticipate either of those options being necessary, but we have to wait and see what happens.

For those of you that want to live some of my life this week keep an eye on all of the weather sites plus this wind forecast site.

http://www.iwindsurf.com/windandwhere.iws?siteID=785&Isection=Forecast+Graphs&regionID=95

This is the actual at the buoy. The above site makes forecasts for winds at that buoy. I have been graphing predictions versus the actual for a couple of days and so far the predictions have been very close.
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=45005


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

So what are you trying to say  Believe you me Kim ...I think I can speak for most HF Fisher Humans....we've ALL been watching the weather and wind forcast websites in hopes the lake settles after today's blow grants us calmer waters and let's us go out and FISH till the tourney is over on Saturday. I think you knew that though bud. :T


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

It will be fine. Don't sweat the small stuff. This isn't Walgreens.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Loving those 3-5 this morning, inches that is. Forecast is looking great for Saturday.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I was just at Hotwaters and the lake was calm.

Very few trailers in the parking lot.


----------

